# HPSA and 93016,93017,93018



## SLBK53 (Mar 8, 2012)

We are having a discussion among our coders.  Our location is eligible for HPSA and HPSA credits are only paid on physician services, not on technical portions.  Our question is:  Under Medicare guidelines, is it correct to unbundle 93015 stress test which is done at our office and bill its components, 93016-AQ, 93017, and 93018-AQ, in order to get the HPSA credit?


----------



## Jess1125 (Mar 8, 2012)

SLBK53 said:


> We are having a discussion among our coders.  Our location is eligible for HPSA and HPSA credits are only paid on physician services, not on technical portions.  Our question is:  Under Medicare guidelines, is it correct to unbundle 93015 stress test which is done at our office and bill its components, 93016-AQ, 93017, and 93018-AQ, in order to get the HPSA credit?



I work for a big practice and one of our locations is in a HPSA designated area. When there are stress tests done at this site and the patient has Medicare they are billed out with the components billed out separately, 93016/93017/93018. I don't have issues. 

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## SLBK53 (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for your response--much appreciated.


----------



## vidraj (Sep 2, 2022)

Hello all,

Found this discussion thread as currently we are facing the same denials on 93015 , Medicare claims.

The Stress tests (both ETT and Nuclear) are being done at our (HPSA enrolled) Cardiologist's office location. 

Would like to confirm if
- We bill all 3 codes (93016, 93017,93018) separately? and 
- Do we need any specific  modifier ?
 ( As I see AQ- *physician providing a service in an unlisted Health Professional Shortage Area (HPSA) *above .Is this needed?*)

Can anyone share their experience in billing this scenario for 2022?

TIA as always!*


----------

